# Big Calves and Boot Fit- FOOT PAIN



## bguarino (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all. First time posting. I have wide feet and very large calf muscles and have so much foot pain that I've all but given up riding this year.

So I have been riding for a little over 2 seasons. And last year I decided to buy my own equipment (boots board helmet, etc) rather than renting. For boots the store helped me pick out size 12 Ride Anthem BOA with a blue superfeet insert. 

Last season I was just working on staying upright and I had some minor foot pain at times but it went away over the course of the day. In total probably 5-7 days of riding. This year the foot pain came on strong a few months ago, after a dozen or so trips, so I changed from a blue insert to a green insert. This helped for a few more trips but the pain started to come back a few weeks ago.

For the last three time I've made to the slopes, I have only made it down 5-6 runs, total not each time, before quitting due to serious foot pain. I've tried everything from loose bindings to tight bindings, to loose boots to tight boots, to loose liner to tight liner. Nothing has helped the foot pain.

At this point I am pretty sure my calves are pushing my leg out of the boot causing me to stand on my toes. The pain is really evident when I am riding toe side although heel side can make it happen too.

I've been researching heel hold boots and accessories. Is this the right path? Something like the Salomon str8jkt? Or a double BOA system so I can loosen the cuff and tighten the ankle? Any other ideas?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bguarino said:


> .
> 
> At this point I am pretty sure my calves are pushing my leg out of the boot causing me to stand on my toes. The pain is really evident when I am riding toe side although heel side can make it happen too.
> 
> I've been researching heel hold boots and accessories. Is this the right path? Something like the Salomon str8jkt? Or a double BOA system so I can loosen the cuff and tighten the ankle? Any other ideas?


Lots of newbs tend to ride on their tippy toes....don't do that...bend your knees, use forward lean...and proceed down the heel hold, inter-lace tight and cuff of the boot cinched. 

Look at the boot faq sticky thread


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

bguarino said:


> Hi all. First time posting. I have wide feet and very large calf muscles and have so much foot pain that I've all but given up riding this year.
> 
> So I have been riding for a little over 2 seasons. And last year I decided to buy my own equipment (boots board helmet, etc) rather than renting. For boots the store helped me pick out size 12 Ride Anthem BOA with a blue superfeet insert.
> 
> ...


Hi bguarino,

Before you begin modifications, it would be great if you could provide your barefoot lengths and widths. That is always the best place to start.


----------



## Bagster13 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Calf pain*

Similar my calfs are big due to weight lifting, I found slicing the back of the boot relieved the pressure on my calfs but it obviously ruined the boots, I also ride with K2 Kickers therefore their is no bindings, I do this because the back plate on bindings sits just below my calf causing huge discomfort, is their bindings with a lower back plate?


----------

